# Need help picking tires



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

I searched through a lot of pages of tire reviews and can't find exactly the info I wanted I'm currently running moto Mtc's and I like them but they're so dam heavy and they don't bite I've slid backwards down several sloppy hills slid off the side of banks into bi ruts bc they're so hard so I'm looking to get a better tire for my riding I'm wanting a 30- -14 don't care about width in the wetter winter months I ride 75%-mud/water 25 hard pack in summer it's 50%-gumbo mud/water and 50 hard pack and I do some road riding and I do like how my motos wear like freakin iron I leaning torwards zillas or mud zillas-because of the deeper lug but wanted to know other people's opinions I really like swamplites but I have 14s and want 30 which they don't make when where In trails we ride hard and its hard to do bc my motos spin and slide so much so any and all options appreciated oh and I also thought about some backs but I'm not for sure about they're trailability


----------



## JoninWV (May 18, 2013)

For what its worth I recently put on a set of Kenda Bearclaws on my Kingquad. I went with 25x6x12 all the way around. So far I'm really impressed with them on the trail. We ride a lot of slippery, rocky, root covered trails and they are really smooth and grippy. I haven't tried them in the mud yet. If you go with the 27 inchers I believe they have a 1 inch deep tread so they should be really good in the mud. I've read the Bearclaws really wear well so I expected the compound to be really hard but I was surprised how soft and sticky the tread is. The thing that impressed me the most about them is how well they ride. They seem to squat like radials but they don't roll over on turns to make it feel tippy. Overall, for the price, if you aren't looking for a pure mud tire the bearclaws are a pretty good deal.


----------



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)

31 outlaw skinnies, they are light weight, ride smooth on hardpack, good in mud and sandy bottom creeks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Light weight & 31's dont go In Same sentence. Lol.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Light weight & 31's dont go In Same sentence. Lol.


Outlaw radials would be my recommendation. Since you run the roads. Zillas are gonna wear fast on the hard pack.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

X2 on Outlaw Radials... they wear like iron, and have nice lugs for the mud..


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Outlaw Radials would do really good in all the areas that you mentioned but they are also heavy. They are a really hard compound so they should last a while. They have a slight "chop" at under 5mph but it isnt bad. 

I really liked my Zillas but they are fairly soft. I dont know how long they would last on the road.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

I would absolutely love outlaw radials but there twice the price of the same size of zillas wears not that big of a deal really I change my mind so much I may not have this wheeler in a few months I've had it for 5 months and put 30 miles on it but a buddy has had his for 1900 miles and they still look New so idk I kno I won't ever put that's my miles on that bike so I'm torn now and thanks for the suggestions giys


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

How bout some terms they are soft and wear fast initially but it slows down


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

I thought about terms and I love the look of them but I didn't know about their trail ability and I was wanting to got lighter I want a a mud tire that's good on trails more or less my motos are decent in mud but IMO suck on trail they just spin and slide which is fun my and freinds spay each other a lot and I always win throwing football chunks at them but its scary sliding backwards a couple hundred feet uncontrollably down on a hill


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

If you like to go fast, Terms are definitely not the tire for you. They were the most unstable tires I have run but they do ride smooth and are pretty trail friendly. I personally rank the radial outlaws above them in everything but weight.


----------



## hitman3468 (Feb 28, 2013)

I just put 28" zillas on my brute and they are great on trails and good in the mud. So far I have had them up to about 53 mph in loose sand and they handle well. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

Well guys I was gunna save up for some zillas or law rads but right now I'm getting a tire tomorrow for 50 plus mine ill post pics when I get them mounted up


----------



## JoninWV (May 18, 2013)

This weekend we did an all day trail ride on my Bearclaws. The trails were mud, water crossings, rocky, and some serious mud holes. Overall the Bearclaws were superb. They grip well in everything. I went through some waist deep mud holes and I got stuck and was able to walk it out. Overall I don't feel pure mud tires would have done any better. The bigger tires are a lot smoother but you do feel the extra height at speed in the turns. Donuts are out. I tried to do one and the tires grip is so aggressive I tipped it right over. Luckily nothing was broken. Overall I'm pretty happy with the tires. I probably would have been happy getting the factory size but I think I'm gonig try some wheel spacers to get a bit of the stability back.


----------



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Light weight & 31's dont go In Same sentence. Lol.


31 skinnies are 38lbs per tire, 29.5 skinnies are 36lbs, 30x10 monsters are 49lbs per tire, yeah, 31 skinnies are light! My brute can stand up in the grass with stock clutching, winch, split tubes, and racked radiator up front, but I'm putting new clutch springs in it now, and the exhaust mod


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

They're not by any means light weight but they are light compared to the xomparable size a 30in zilla weighs 25.6 pounds for skinnies and only 30.8 for wides


----------



## chevyon52 (Jun 20, 2009)

I just put 30 zillas on my bike and they do great ride good and good in c love them reeks and mud i


----------

